# Batman in a Lambo



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1539013673001/batman-pulled-over-in-lamborghini?intcmp=features

Thought this was a pretty cool guy


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

hahaha you and that "apple" computer of your's never cease to come up with entertaining stuff. This guy is pretty cool. Not many people out there like that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this today on KSL and thought it was a pretty cool story

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=20053757&ni...-with-leukemia-batman-for-a-day&s_cid=queue-3


----------

